# James White's Debates



## RamistThomist (Jun 10, 2004)

I was wondering whether I could hear James White debate online without purchasing the debate, although if necessay I will purchase it.


----------



## BrianLanier (Jun 10, 2004)

Which debates in particular? You can listen to [i:f91c6b29c1]most[/i:f91c6b29c1] of them online for free on his website, www.aomin.org. Here is the direct link to his real audio files:

http://www.straitgate.com/aom/

Hope that helped!


----------

